# Can someone tell me why....



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Our troops are having to make public pleas for help in obtaining gear that the military should furnish? I just got off of www.anysoldier.com a request from an Army platoon requesting holsters for the Army issued 9mm's they have. Why oh why are our engineers having to request the very tools that help them do their jobs?

We are preparing to return (hopefully) to military life and it angers me greatly to see our fellow soldiers having to beg for something that OUR military should provide. Am I the only one who feels this outrage!?! Please tell me I am not alone.


----------



## ayleeann (Nov 3, 2003)

Today on the news the Blue Star Mothers were asking for donations of toilet paper for the boys in Iraq. Where is this 87 BILLION $$ going??


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

The monies are being siphoned off by the corporations whom have contracts with the government; they have been caught - rewarded by 'business as usual' by our currant adminestration, you know the names. Its just politics as usual, shaft the little people, take the money and don't even waste time running. Greed is good, support the graft.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Operation Vermont Cares (http://www.operationvermontcares.org) raises money to send care packages to the Vermont troops stationed in the far east... we thought we were going to be sending "fun stuff" (games, movies on CD, music) but the operation has evolved into moving food from Vermont food producers in tractor trailer loads. Green Mountain Coffee and Cabot Cheese are two of the large producers you might recognize. Green Mountain produces "Taste of Home Blend" just for the troops... the air force brought down a huge plane and the trailer(s) are driven into the cargo bays and away they go. Cabot ships in insulated cartons as I understand it. The smaller producers are palletized and sent as freight.

The care packages we envisioned are becoming basic needs items -- soap, razors, toilet paper. I think if more people knew this they'd participate and help.

And this doesn't even scratch the surface of the needs of the families left behind. I wish "Americans" had a better understanding of the huge burden we're asking a relatively few men and their families to bear, and would step up to the plate to help.

T


----------



## limhyl (May 3, 2004)

My husband just left for Iraq and had to buy his own holser for his sidearm. They did supply him with a bullet proof vest though :no: . Not sure which one is more important. But shouldn't he get both? Theresa.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

ayleeann said:


> Today on the news the Blue Star Mothers were asking for donations of toilet paper for the boys in Iraq. Where is this 87 BILLION $$ going??


Does make you wonder about how that "trillion +" debt is being spent doesn't it?  
Halliburton doesn't seem to be suffering at all.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

hi folks
i just got back a month ago.
first what i am about to tell you applies only to the USMC, i didn't work w/ the army & so cannot comment.
first. 95% of personnel issued pistols had military holsters issue. over half of them left the military holster home & bought a high speed, low drag, drop holster like the Spec Ops guys get. i'm talking support personel who never left the base or heard a shot fired. the only peices of gear i supplied myself were optional gear; sunglasses/ballistic goggle, knife, 3 point sling & old style magazine pouches. issued gear i ditched ballistic goggles (poor peripheral vision), sling (too short good on parade & rifle range, crap on patrol), and tactical load bearing vest (has mag pouches sewn on, extra unnecessary weight especially in 140 degree heat). so the overwhelming number of folks had the basic minimum of gear needed to do their job, they just want the cool stuff the gunslingers have.
second. KBR (kellogg, brown & root) has done an incredible job of providing logistical support. the majority of subcontractors have been honest & hard working. the ones that haven't been have had their contracts terminated as soon as KBR could legally do so & have been replaced by more reliable companies. when i first heard KBR was awarded the contract w/o bids i was perturbed. after being there, i realized the lowest bidder couldn't have equalled the performance & quality of service of KBR.
third. cut back on TP, wipes (prefferably flushable) are FAR MORE USEFUL (in addition to cleaning your butt, they can be used to wipe the dust out of weapons and in a hundred other ways).
the only real shortage i saw was a lack of machine guns, this was due to the fact that air wing units do not get as many as infantry units. even though we were acting infantry we were short on machine guns. when i acquired some russian made PKM machine guns & several thousand rounds of ammunition, my Commanding Officer refused to let us field them.


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

Excellent post pops. I agree that they are only wanting hi tech goodies. My first hand experience has showm me that as well. And for those Bush bashers out there it has nothing to do with who the current administration is. Every conflict we have been in the last hundred years or so the ''boys'' asked for items. My grt grandma sent socks and underwear and gloves etc to my pops when he was in Europe in WW2. My grandmother sent my grandfather stuff in Korea and her son in Vietnam. They unlike the current generation werent whiners and believed in helping out. I dont know where folks ever got the idea that they should have government handle their fights for freedom and tyranny without any support at all from back home. Before I went to Grenada and Panama and a few things I cant name I and I alone made sure that if I wasnt happy with particular gear I replaced it without something better and approved. I didnt beg for anything I just went out and bought it. You dont hear of police officers begging for special holsters etc. They know its a part of the job and they purchase it. My uncle is a US Marshall, his brother is a state trooper and his wife is city police. All were issued the standard vest etc. What they werent happy with they replaced themselves. 

I also believe what you are saying about KBR. You wont get a better deal for the money spent.


----------



## copperhead51 (Aug 14, 2003)

jessimeredith said:


> Our troops are having to make public pleas for help in obtaining gear that the military should furnish? I just got off of www.anysoldier.com a request from an Army platoon requesting holsters for the Army issued 9mm's they have. Why oh why are our engineers having to request the very tools that help them do their jobs?
> 
> We are preparing to return (hopefully) to military life and it angers me greatly to see our fellow soldiers having to beg for something that OUR military should provide. Am I the only one who feels this outrage!?! Please tell me I am not alone.


So, if the military angers you, why you trying to get back in??? What are Army engineers doing with 9mm's???


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

copperhead51 said:


> So, if the military angers you, why you trying to get back in??? What are Army engineers doing with 9mm's???


*Sorry about not responding copperhead....first about the engineers, I was teed off and jumped around a bit in that raving. The engineers aren't asking for holsters, they are asking for things like rulers and protractors. The basic tools needed to do their jobs. It was a group of special forces guys asking for holsters. But engineers do get issued side arms if they are on the frontlines.

As for the trying to get back in, well it's for selfish reasons. DH just got his all clear from Walter Reed to go back in. But it wasn't the one we wanted to hear. We and his doc specified a change in MOS (breathing jet fumes tears him up, put him in the hospital and gets him booted for asthma), it didn't happen that way. They want him back in his original MOS. So, by retaking the ASVAB and re-enlisting in a different MOS, he will be hopefully getting something that won't have him in the hospital, kwim?

You can't do your job if it makes you sick. He loves being a tanker, unfortunately, it doesn't love him.*


----------



## Montana Mom (May 5, 2004)

You are not alone. Those poor soldiers deserve a lot better.

I hope you didn't cast your vote for the man responsible.


----------



## chuknc (Nov 16, 2004)

10 months in iraq never had any problems getting any military equipment the only thing we didnt have were want items not need items


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
For all of those who voted Republican :waa: , 


They all said:  


*4 MORE YEARS, 4 MORE YEARS, 

4 MORE YEARS, 4 MORE YEARS, 

4 MORE YEARS, 4 MORE YEARS......... * 

So they should not complain :no: ! ! !

You have what you voted for, 
now you have to live with it.  

.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i voted for him & am quite happy i did. i feel very strongly that the terrorists in iraq would have only attacked my Marines more often & more boldly if Kerry had won.


----------



## momofeight (Nov 23, 2004)

DrippingSprings said:


> Excellent post pops. I agree that they are only wanting hi tech goodies. My first hand experience has showm me that as well. And for those Bush bashers out there it has nothing to do with who the current administration is. Every conflict we have been in the last hundred years or so the ''boys'' asked for items. My grt grandma sent socks and underwear and gloves etc to my pops when he was in Europe in WW2. My grandmother sent my grandfather stuff in Korea and her son in Vietnam. They unlike the current generation werent whiners and believed in helping out. I dont know where folks ever got the idea that they should have government handle their fights for freedom and tyranny without any support at all from back home. Before I went to Grenada and Panama and a few things I cant name I and I alone made sure that if I wasnt happy with particular gear I replaced it without something better and approved. I didnt beg for anything I just went out and bought it. You dont hear of police officers begging for special holsters etc. They know its a part of the job and they purchase it. My uncle is a US Marshall, his brother is a state trooper and his wife is city police. All were issued the standard vest etc. What they werent happy with they replaced themselves.
> 
> I also believe what you are saying about KBR. You wont get a better deal for the money spent.[/QUOT
> 
> Some parents here have paid to have military vehicles armored. What a government that can't send its troops into war prepared!


----------



## chas (Dec 12, 2004)

bumpus said:


> .
> For all of those who voted Republican :waa: ,
> 
> 
> ...


Thank God we didn't get Kerry who voted against our military every time.


----------



## chas (Dec 12, 2004)

I am a Nam vet my folks had to send me a 22 cal cleaning kit for our new M16 s . We didn't complain it was just one of those facts of government life. New weapons rushed to the field to help us out. No cleaning rods!!Logistics can be rough!
Our saying was, boy the other side we fought in past wars must've been really really bad supplying soldiers needs!!!


----------

